# Shot my new Cougar 8000 today



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

:mrgreen: I took the plunge today... joined a new range with my wife and took my new Stouger Cougar 8000 out for her maiden voyage. After I settled down, and learned this new fangle de-cocker thing,
(first one I used). The Cougar ran flawlessly, it put a hole every place I pointed at.
Put 100 rounds through it with no prblems. It stays pretty much on target after recoil. At 25' I had 
some pretty neat ragged holes of 5 and 6 rounds with some straglers but that was do to my excitement. Nice gun,I'm going to have some fun with this one.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Congratulations, the Cougar is a great gun. Safe shooting.


----------



## triplebike (Feb 25, 2010)

Frank45 said:


> :mrgreen: I took the plunge today... joined a new range with my wife and took my new Stouger Cougar 8000 out for her maiden voyage. After I settled down, and learned this new fangle de-cocker thing,
> (first one I used). The Cougar ran flawlessly, it put a hole every place I pointed at.
> Put 100 rounds through it with no prblems. It stays pretty much on target after recoil. At 25' I had
> some pretty neat ragged holes of 5 and 6 rounds with some straglers but that was do to my excitement. Nice gun,I'm going to have some fun with this one.


Like cougartex said, it's a great gun. I have shot close to a 1000 flawless rounds through mine so far. It eats every brand of ammo I feed it. The more you shoot it the better you're going to like it. It's also very easy to maintain, just keep it well lubed & you'll be good to go. Enjoy!


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Timely thread (For me). I almost bought a Cougar (got a Sigma instead). I'd still like to get a Cougar for many reasons. My question is, has anyone seen or better yet, fondled, the new version (w/ rail)?

http://www.stoegerindustries.com/firearms/stoeger_cougar.php


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If I am not mistaken the one with rails is a .45.

I have held it and it feels very nice to me. If you do step up to the Cougar from the Sigma I think you will be very happy!

OP congrats on the new gun enjoy it


RCG


----------



## beretta-neo (Mar 11, 2009)

I plan to likely buy the 45 version - I was under the impression that they had not hit the streets yet - you saw one in person?


----------

